# Rotary Plows Tank Car Done



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got the decals done(laser) and put on the rotary's tank car, it is towed behind the rotary and provides water for it. I'm using it to hold the batteries and RC gear.








The Ozark end caps are on a bit loose yet.








I used a Delton frame I got off ebay from that guy that sells lots of Delton stuff. Some old trucks I had. Ladder is from hardware wire. Door screen was used for the expanded metal.
Cotter pins for the stanchions. Some odd piece or two for the top of the dome, which is a plumping end cap.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job Jerry. Show us a picture of the two together. Love the little "made by Jerry Barnes"


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Jerry... Very nice. And it would be great to see them together...


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful job, Jerry! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good Jerry


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautifull tankcar! And I like the inventive choiche of materials.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry looks good. When are we going to see them all together in a set?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That is Beautiful looking tank car jerry.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, here's the two of them on a test run, before I put them away till winter.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Jerry!! remember the old saying about the gas guzzlers and buying a gas station? Well your pulling one









Tom H


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom, 
That is actually a water tank, they have a steam generator in the loco, or something that uses the water.


----------

